# GSP Found at Target in Fargo (update w/pics)



## *Dustin* (Aug 31, 2006)

Beautiful Dog

He was picked up by Animal Control and is at the pound. Dog is in great condition and appears to be very good health.

Sure hope somebody claims him. He will be put down on Friday if not claimed.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

thats so sad i hate hearing about dogs/puppies being put down who havnt had a chance.


----------



## *Dustin* (Aug 31, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Dustin please contact these guys and let them know.

Someone on Nodak Outdoors should be able to go get him for a day or two until the rescue folks can figure out where to send him

http://www.gsprescue.org/main2.html

I would also let the local radio station know and ask them to broadcast the dogs description.

It would be a disgrace to let that dog be put down. If I lived up there he would already be in my kennel until I found him a home.

A healthy dog like that is probably just lost, not abandoned


----------



## *Dustin* (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks for the info Bob

Contacted them and my wife would go pick the dog up to keep him from being put down until he can find a home.

Where at in georgia are you? I'm originally from next door (Alabama)


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Out in the country near Athens.

Good for you and your wife with the dog, try the radio thing also, it sometimes works.

Very kind of you. :beer: :beer:


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

My boss will take him. He's looking into right now!


----------



## *Dustin* (Aug 31, 2006)

Great News Dosch!!

Please let me know, if he doesn't we are going to try and pick him up for a few days so that he isn't put down and someone will take him.

I'd love to take him but I have 2 labs already.

Thanks
Dustin


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I called a guy back home that has been looking to get another GSP and I know one of my buddies and I would go pick him up either way. I will definitely not just sit around and watch a dog like that get put down, that's for sure.

I just called but they closed at 4:30 so I'll try again tomorrow morning if there are no takers by then.

Updates would be greatly appreciated. :beer:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Good news: The guy just called me back and he wants him to accompany his other GSP, "Bernie". So if I don't hear anything tonight, I'll call tomorrow morning and if he's still there, we'll go get him.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Just got a message that he's still there and it looks like we're going to pick him up tomorrow over our lunch break. I couldn't be more pumped!!!!! 

I'll hopefully get some pictures posted up here in the next couple days w/ one of his many soon to be new buds, a yellow lab named "Champ".:wink:

A big thanks to Anna, Dustin's wife, who brought it to his attn and had him post it up on here even w/ him being out of town. k:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Good news :beer:

I have two eps and one shorthair that I've aquired in the last year, that were unwanted, all three are nice dogs.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

thats so good hear


----------



## doglvr (Apr 27, 2007)

Just curious if this dog got saved. It is friday and I am wondering about him.


----------



## *Dustin* (Aug 31, 2006)

I just spoke to bandman and he picked the dog up at 2:30 today.

Said he's an awesome dog and they were just hanging out getting to know him and "socialize" a little.

I have to give all the credit to my lovely wife. I knew the dog would be OK though, because if bandman didn't go get him he was bound to be another in a line of fine hunting dogs to be spoiled beyond repair by her.

Congrats to bandman and Thanks to everyone for the help. Terry said he received a lot of calls about this dog.

Dustin


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Thought I'd add a few updated pics like I promised. Bailey is attached to me at the hip and I don't think he will be going anywhere but with me after today. :wink: 
[siteimg]6957[/siteimg]
[siteimg]6958[/siteimg]
[siteimg]6964[/siteimg]
[siteimg]6963[/siteimg]
These are only a handful of the many pics taken today. As you can see by the last picture he was so worn out by the end of the very busy day and is a completely amazing dog!! A huge thanks to everyone involved and to DL for helping me out so much. (The name Bailey was only fitting b/c we already had Champ as you can see. Football fans will definitely understand.)
:beer:


----------



## Tusker (Apr 28, 2007)

CONGRATS!!! I cannot believe in that part of the country anyone would even think of putting him down?? Must be smokin something :eyeroll: Good lookin pup for sure. I was about ready to drive to ND myself. :lol: :beer: Here is one reason why. Ginger will be 13 this July.


----------

